# Work Visa Delay



## Varun2607 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi,

I am seeking some advice from expats who already applied for the work visa and may have faced same issue - My employer received my attested docs on 3rd Sep (Thursday) and they applied for my work visa. I have still not received my work visa till date. 

When I checked with my employer on 12th of Sep they suggested that they expect my visa to come by end of this month. Its already 24th of September and I have already resigned from my last job in July so its a pain for me living without any income and getting a bit scary.

Anyone else who faced same situation for the work visa. Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
VS


----------



## geekgirl_5 (Sep 19, 2013)

The process takes about two weeks, usually. So you should have it by now. I had to wait a month because of Ramadan, so hang in there


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

Varun2607 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am seeking some advice from expats who already applied for the work visa and may have faced same issue - My employer received my attested docs on 3rd Sep (Thursday) and they applied for my work visa. I have still not received my work visa till date.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you will get ur visa soon. In my case it took one week. In the future never resign from current employment unless the next one is a sure thing. I specifically told my employer that i will not resign unless the visa is ready.


----------



## Varun2607 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Omrano and Geek Girl. I checked with my employer and now they are stating that they expect my visa by mid of October. They said "due to some technical delay we expect your visa now by Mid-Oct only"

I am confused now whether to apply for new jobs in India or take a risk and wait for another 15-20 days?

Shall I write to the senior authorities within the company to address this issue. Will it help?

Any valuable suggestions or ideas are welcome.

VS


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello Varun2607,
Definitely apply for new jobs in india and outside also , do not leave yourself unemployed all this time, escpecially when your visa keeps on dealying.
If u get employed and by that time they tell that ur visa is ready, then repectfully resign as most probably u will be on probation.


----------



## vankamamidi (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Varun,
I am also waiting for my VISA and resigned my job like you, very tensed.
I would like to know if you got the VISA and working in DUBAI.

Your reply is very precious for me.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Sudharshan


----------



## szk (Dec 4, 2014)

I was also in similar situation, had resigned from my job and was awaiting visa. It took them (my company) a month to obtain, that to after persistent follow up by the company. Only when I arrived here (3 days back), I learnt that my visa application was rejected twice (with baseless remark "inadequate educational certificate attestation" ?? BTW, I am an engineering graduate and an MBA from a premier institute in India, IIM Calcutta). When my company met the manager in the Labour ministry and clarified all these, the visa was issued in 3rd attempt. I also learnt from locals here that the common reason which is sighted for visa rejection is "security", which, in my case, was cleared in flat 3 days. 

Therefore, please follow up with your companiy/agency so that they in turn will follow up the visa issuing directorate.
Good luck!


----------



## vankamamidi (Dec 21, 2014)

Dear SZK,
Thanks a lot for your quick reply on my question. you shared very important information and I really appreciate for taking some time time out for my question. 

Its been 1 month now and my HR says that they are waiting for print out of my VISA. I have a question regarding security clearance:
how does it work ? 
- you had to submit police clearance certificate by your self and send it across to Hr or they have a special process to cross cheek your status.

I am staying in Germany for past 9 years now and I have an Indian passport.

your reply is very precious. 

Thanks in advance. 

Regards,

Sudharshan.


----------



## szk (Dec 4, 2014)

I can tell you what I did (was asked to do) for security clearance.
1. Fill up CNIA form
2. Send a copy of: Attested educational certificates, Employment records/Experience certificates, Bonafide letter/proof of employment from current employer, A copy of visa that was provided to me by Takreer for attending interview in AD, Passport. 
3. White background passport size pic with out spec

No police clearance certificate was requested. Within a week, I got a communication from Takreer that all govt (security) clearances are in place, I should proceed with resignation and provide a joining date. Based on my joining date they will apply for visa (once visa is issued, one needs to enter UAE within 60 days. They have to consider this while applying for visa). As per their experience they applied around 2 wks before my joining date but this got delayed by another 3 wks. 
I was also told during visa wait period that mine is awaiting printing/physical issuance. I think you are very close to the good news.
Cheers
Trust this helps.


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

Is there any possibility, if my company apply for my visa without showing attested degree? I have heard that it can be done if the company give some extra money while applying for visa. The emmigration will continue the process without the educational certificcates.


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

I am asking this because my educational certificates are not attested from U.A.E embassy India and if I send them for attestation, it takes time and my visit is going to expire next week. Is there any possibility if my visa appliccation get approvved without showing educational certificates? Can we use experience certificate of same field as a replacement of educational certificate with visa application in emmigration department? Please let me know I have no time left to wait anymore.


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

Anyone...???


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Asimfrombombay said:


> Anyone...???


Instead of asking here, where you may well get incorrect replies, especially with visa issues as there is never a uniform, one size fits all answer, why don't you go there and ask?


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Instead of asking here, where you may well get incorrect replies, especially with visa issues as there is never a uniform, one size fits all answer, why don't you go there and ask?


Where to go?


----------

